# Ear Grooming and Tears



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Pull the ear hair out. The vet suggested a tool but your fingers work too.. make sure you pull the inside hair the outer hair is uncomfortable to do somewhat.

They don't mind and it is WAY cleaner and less scratchy for them. We clip the hair on his flappy part of the ear itself but we also trim him super short.

As far as stains from tears again we keep his face super super short and he's brown so we don't have staining problems just 'goobers' in the morning that we wipe away.

With all that said I took care of moose myself doing the clipping, cleaning, cutting, etc but now that he's older (<1yr still [barely]) we have started taking him in to get it done. WAY LESS STRESS for me and him and < 60 bucks total. I can still do it but it's a chore.

We had the nice / expensive / high quality cutters already that can be ~400 to get setup.

Any other questions post away 

PS: WELCOME

-Todd


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Yes the hair need to be plucked out I use R-7 Ear Powder and forceps, plus an ear cleanser and drying lotion to keep the wax build up to a minimum.

I buy the ear powder online and the cleanser from my Vet. 

For the eye stains I never tried the eye cleaning pads but they may be worth a shot. I have found that a good diet and keeping the area clean/hair free is really the only way to prevent it.

Good luck!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Purple Poodle said:


> Yes the hair need to be plucked out I use R-7 Ear Powder and forceps, plus an ear cleanser and drying lotion to keep the wax build up to a minimum.
> 
> I buy the ear powder online and the cleanser from my Vet.
> 
> ...


Forceps are what my vet suggested too.


----------



## MissMac (May 17, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Turned (May 20, 2008)

Here is the only thing that has ever worked for our poodle. She had herrendous ear problems for over 10 years. After thousands and thousands of dollars and all kinds of powders and ointments and her going under anesthesia to have them cleaned. I found this worked within 1 week and her ears were completely dry. our vet was astonished.
First she probably is under stress and needs additional vitamin c. Give her 250 mgs per day. order this product Zymox from. http://www.entirelypets.com/zyotenso.html Our vet now carries and recommends it to everyone. Regarding the staining. i find that if i clean the tear ducks every morning with a lanolin wipe (just like washing a babies face) the staining is very slight. Good luck... they are worth all the work.


----------

